# New soil batch -need to lower pH



## Delta999 (May 17, 2017)

Im new to this and have been following a recipe to build my own soil which I will be transferring my seedlings to after about six weeks veg. (In three weeks time)

The recipe I used is 1:1:1 ratio of sphagnum, peat, and compost (about 90 litres total) with ammendments:
6 cups rock mineral dust
3 cups gypsum powder
6 cups organic sheep manure pellets
3 cups kelp meal

The soil has been cooking for about 4 weeks now and reading a pH of 5.
What are my best options for getting it closer to best range ie 6?

I have dolomite lime I could use but am weary about the amount I need to use per cubic centimetre.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------

